# Anyone know when did AW added magnets to T Jet 500 cars?



## jlong (Feb 20, 2010)

My first Auto World T Jet car was a Studebaker funny car from release 2. There is no track gripping magnet so I declined on adding more AW T jets to my collection as the Study slips off the track quite readily. Today however, I got a Camaro from release 6. It has a magnet and grips the track quite well. The collector gene says BUY MORE! But with track gripping magnets.

So does anyone know which release Auto World added magnets? And/or are there any box art clues? The box art for release 2 and 7 looks virtually identical to me.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I think the traction magnet was added about Release 4 two years ago. All of the releases of Autoworld Thunderjet 500 or Xtractions with the traction magnet are called Ultra-G, and will say so on the package, except for the current release of Thunderjets. I thought they would be the nonmagnet chassis because of the packaging.

But if you take the chassis apart and remove the rear motor magnet you will see a small hole to insert a straightened paper clip and you can push the traction magnet out.

If I'm wrong, someone please correct me.

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, don't pass up the earlier releases just because of the chassis not having a traction magnet!! The earlier releases are plentiful, less expensive, and have some great body styles!! Here's a lil secret... 

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/products.asp?cat=11

Part number B4201 is the one you want. You can also get the one right below it too (B421) which is thicker. These fit right about where the Ultra G magnet sits, and when used, looks almost like it belongs there. For the price, it's worth it to get a bunch!! 

A quick drop of CA ( Crazy Glue / Loctite super glue ) and carefully place the magnet in place ( I would recommend having a good grip with a pair of tweezers...you don't want to glue your finger to the chassis!!) and you'll have the same thing! Funny thing, I pull all them magnets off my chassis when I get them. On my track, they sort of get magnetically stuck in place, and once there's enough power to break the magnetic spell, the car goes so fast it flies off the first curve! :lol:

These magnets are fun to play with. You'd be amazed at how they react with each other. Put one on your desk and start sliding another towards it and at about 3-4" away... ZING!!! I had more fun playing with them than using them on my cars!! :thumbsup: 

P.S. Keep them away from cassette and video tapes. They will ruin them!!!


----------



## jlong (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tips on box art clues and adding magnets guys.

Yes there are some cool early AW T-Jets I would like.


----------

